# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Hovver JOVIS SJ144WSR4

## taskom

καλησπερα εχω το εν λογο σκουπακι...
JOVIS_SJ144WSR4_alta.jpg

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μου τραβαει καλα...

καπου ακουσα οτι η αντιπροσωποια τα κανει αντικατασταση γιατι εχουν προβλημα με την μπαταρια.
Καποιος αν ξερει αν οντος για μπαταριες τα κανει αντικατασταση να ψαχτω για να δω για το δικο μου..

Αν καποιος ξερει ας βοηθησει...

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## studio52

αν εχεις την αποδειξη αγορας τοτε φιλε ελα στην οδο  28η οκτωβριου 4 στην Ν.Ιωνια . εκει ειναι το σερβις οικιακων μικροσυσκευων ΛΥΜΠΕΡΗΣ ο οποιος ειναι αντιπροσωπος της HOOVER και θα γινει αντικατασταση .  στο λεω με βεβαιοτητα γιατι εκει δουλευω ως τεχνικος

----------


## taskom

δεν εχω αποδειξη !!
ακουσα καπου οτι αλλαζουν μπαταριες αν ναι μπορω να ερθω να τις παρω απο εσας?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα παρακαλούσαμε είτε από τον Τάσο , είτε από τον τεχνικό της Hoover , να μην το κλείσουν το θέμα εδώ, ότι κατάληξη και αν έχει αυτό .

Αλλά να εξηγήσει και κάποιος από τους δυο , ποιοι ήταν οι λόγοι και οι αιτίες όπου χαλάσανε αυτές οι μπαταρίες και τι είδους αντικατάσταση έγινε πάνω σε αυτό.

Γιατί εδώ σε αυτό το φόρουμ αναζητούμε εκτός από προσωπικές εξυπηρετήσεις , και επιμορφωτικές εξυπηρετήσεις απέναντι σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ.

----------


## taskom

Αυριο θα το ανοιξω να δω τη μπαταριες εχει και θα σας ανεβασω φωτο και τα σχετικα!!!

Καλο ειναι να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλο !!!!

----------


## studio52

Kαλησπερα Μιχαλη,  καταρχην να ξεκαθαρισω κατι δεν ειμαι αποκλειστικος τεχνικος της HOOVER ,  δουλευω σε ενα σερβις το οποιο ειναι εξουσιοδοτημενο και απο την HOOVER .  Οσο για την ερωτηση που κανεις πρεπει να γνωριζουν οι καταναλωτες οτι οταν αγοραζουν ενα σκουπακι δεν πρεπει να το εχουν σε απραξεια διοτι οι επαναφορτιζομενες μπαταριες αν δεν φορτιζονται συνεχεια εξασθενουν. ενα παραδειγμα ειναι η μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου που συνεχεια φορτιζεται.  οταν φορτιζουμαι το σκουπακι φουλ  το βγαζουμε απο την βαση κανουμε την δουλεια που θελουμε  και το τοποθετουμε παλι στην βαση εως οτου το ξαναχρησιμοποιησουμε σε συντομο ομως χρονικο διαστημα. καλο ειναι να το χρησιμοποιουμε δυο με τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα και οχι μια φορα το διμηνο. πιστευω να κατατοπισα καπως τους φιλους στο φορουμ .

----------

Μιχάλης123 (02-05-12)

----------


## studio52

Καλησπερα σε ολους ,  Τασο το συγκεκριμενο σκουπακι εχει 12 μπαταριες τυπου ΑΑ , κοιτα τα προσωπικα σου μηνυματα σου απαντω εκει. φιλε Μιχαλη δεν ειμαι αποκλειστικος τεχνικος της HOOVER αλλα στο σερβις που δουλευω  ειναι εξουσιοδοτημενο και για την HOOVER .  στην ερωτηση που θετεις πρεπει οι καταναλωτες να ξερουν οτι συσκευες που εχουν επαναφορτιζομενες μπαταριες πρεπει να χρησιμοποιουνται συχνα τουλαχιστον μια η δυο φορες την εβδομαδα και οχι μια φορα το διμηνο διοτι αν μεινουν σε απραξεια οι επαναφορτιζομενες μπαταριες εξασθενουν με αποτελεσμα να θελουν αλλαγη σε πιο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα απο οτι λεει ο κατασκευαστης της συσκευης .  συγκεκριμενα για τα σκουπακια ο μεσως ορος ζωης στις  μπαταριες με σωστη χρηση ειναι περιπου δυομιση   χρονια . πιστευω με αυτα τα λιγα που ειπα να σε καλυψα Μιχαλη

----------

Μιχάλης123 (02-05-12)

----------


## Μιχάλης123

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!
ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΣΚΟΥΠΑΚΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ (ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ) ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ, ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ?
ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗΣ, ΜΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ 55€ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ HOOVER! ΟΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ 80€!

----------


## Μιχάλης123

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!
*ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΣΚΟΥΠΑΚΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ (ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ) ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ, ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ?
*ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗΣ, ΜΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ 55 ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ HOOVER! ΟΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ 80!

----------


## taskom

Καλησπερα εγω τελικα αλλαξα μπαταριες...
Απο 1300mAH που ειχε εβαλα 1900mAH και με κοστος μονο 25€...

----------

Μιχάλης123 (02-05-12)

----------


## Μιχάλης123

ΤΑΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ,
ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΣΑΣ! ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ 2 ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ:
*1. ΤΑΣΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΤΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ 25 ΕΥΡΩ.??*  ( ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΥΠΑΚΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ 2000mAH, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 1900mAH) ΚΑΙ 
2. ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ, ΟΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΩ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΥΠΑΚΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ? ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΩ ΤΙΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ?

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!

----------


## taskom

Το δικο μου ειχε μεσα 1300mAH....

τις αγορασα απο:  http://www.kal-electronics.gr/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypag  e.tpl&product_id=795&category_id=146&option=com_vi  rtuemart&Itemid=59

Αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να εχεις και εσυ την ιδια τιμη..
μιας και ειμαι πελατης!!!

----------

